# Looking for SW8000 basket / soft parts, available?



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know if you can still purchase basket / soft parts for Eclipse SW8000 subs. Trying to repair a 10 with a cracked basket and damaged to all soft parts. The motor is fine. 

Sub in question: ECLIPSE Subwoofers SW8200/SW8000 | Fujitsu Ten


----------

